# Fire Place Mantle



## STL_apprentice (Dec 20, 2010)

I made this a few weeks ago. It took me a few days to get it done. Since I don't currently have a table saw, it was a little difficult cutting everything to correct sizes, but after tinkering I was able to build something for my circular saw that gave me accurate cuts. 

Besides the entry door that I did, this is the biggest thing I've done.


----------



## joesdad (Nov 1, 2007)

Great looking mantle! Very well proportioned. I like fat chunky looking mantles.


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

Nice mantle where's the fireplace behind the sheetrock


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice job!! Looks fantastic. Is there going to be a fireplace insert put into this? If so, make sure you post some photos once the whole things is complete. Congrats on a job well done.


----------



## STL_apprentice (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks Guys. yeah there is one hiding behind there, along with the gas pipe already run. So I am thinking of a ventless system. 

I was a little worried about the size at first, but we have 10' ceilings and its a large room. 

I still need to finish the top, right now its just sitting on there. I would like to build book shelves around it that sit below the top. But we will see....


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

Nice job. It looks great and building it without a table saw!

Red


----------



## Ostie (Dec 19, 2010)

Great job, especially without a table saw! How did you do the decorative portion in the middle?


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Nice job !!!*

Very nice job on the mantle.
I need to build one myself. I have finished my den remodel minus furnishings and replace all of the wall recepticles and light switches to all the same color. I must post pics on the progress so far.

May do that this next week when I am off of my benefits job. :laughing:


----------



## STL_apprentice (Dec 20, 2010)

I got the design peices in the middle from one of the big box stores. My dad's friend has a CNC machine which i would like to try and make those on. But haven't had the chance to play with it yet.


----------

